# Boat electronics



## kbbgood (Oct 17, 2014)

I have had an old bassboat and now moving to an aluminum boat. Thing is I have Lowrance X-15 graph still in working order and also the Flashers both 60 ft and 30 ft. from the old boat. With these new welded boats will the work ( the 60 ft and graph ) while I am running at full speed and where can I get some of the pod type 192khz trolling motor mount transducers? Or will the new 200 khz transducers work with the old units? Want to be able to use both the 60 and the graph on the console at the same time if I want.


----------

